# Early Morning Snow Dog



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

It's not often that we get to hunt coyotes in the snow here in Kentucky. We had a real treat this morning.










Busted this big male coming out of the thicket. I left my remote to the Foxpro in the truck so I was left with just my hand calls. Two minutes later he was down. 60 yards with the 6.5 Grendel. There was another with him but he gave us the slip.

Chris C.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

nice coyote.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Chris. Did the 6.5 tear him up? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, pretty bad. I wanted to shoot him with the shotgun but somehow he and his buddy got spooked. Called in a few more thru the day but got winded. Some folks don't believe in sent control.......


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

nice dog, there's nothing like hunting them in the snow.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the yote, keep nailing them!!!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

nice dog. yeah we get used to hunting in the snow here.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good shooting...keep it up. Gotta love that snow, if you want more we can send you some tonight !


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll take all I can get On a Call. Send it on!!!!

Chris C.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I like hunting the snow! Wish we would get more sounds like we might get some this next week. Nice dog!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos Chris!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I love hunting the snow the only down side is all the back roads are blocked so it makes it harder to get to good calling sights. Im going to try taking the sled out so I can get a little farther off the main roads where nobody else goes. Im not sure if its a good idea or not as the sound of the sled could really spook the dogs.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Man, i need to move where there are places like that! I want enough snow to need a sled lol... I think id be goin by myself, cause I doubt the wife would be interested.......


----------

